# Xorg error



## AnuarLB (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, 

Sometime ago I manage to install and configure x11 on my computer using a Nvidea video card, unfortunately that video card broke down so I had to start using the video chip that comes with the mother board. Sadly, my xorg configuration doesn't work anymore. I tried to use  the Xorg -configure command but I get the following error message:
No devices to configure. Configuration failed. 
It  also tells me that the list of video drivers has only nv. 
I think I need another driver but I dont know how to install it, can someone please tell where I can find how to install them? I'm using Intel chipsets
Aditionally I have a question: do I have to tell  x11 than I am no longer using the PCI-E bus?
Note: I have also tried the xorgcfg and xorgconfig commands and the system tells me command not found.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## zeiz (Jul 6, 2010)

Please post your current /etc/xorg.conf and the output of 

```
dmesg | grep vga
```
Monitor's specification is an asset.


----------



## adamk (Jul 6, 2010)

AnuarLB said:
			
		

> I tried to use  the Xorg -configure command but I get the following error message:
> No devices to configure. Configuration failed.
> It  also tells me that the list of video drivers has only nv.
> I think I need another driver but I dont know how to install it, can someone please tell where I can find how to install them?



You can install the x11-drivers/xorg-drivers port/package to get all the standard drivers that work on Xorg on FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## AnuarLB (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re;*

Hi,
Thank you so much for answering.
The /etc/xorg.conf file doesn't exist I dont know why but it seems it has disappeared because I do remember to have modified it when I first configured x11. I also searched the file on the /etc/x11/ directory and neither is there. I tried to create a new one with the command #Xorg -config xorg.conf.new and it didn't work.

The dmesg | grep vga comand outputed:


```
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xc000-0xc007 mem 0xe2000000-0xe207ffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xe2080000-0xe20bffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel 82945G (945G GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
```

I will try to install the standard drivers package. Thank you again.
Anuar


----------



## adamk (Jul 6, 2010)

/etc/X11/xorg.conf is the actual file name.  It is also largely unnecessary these days.  However, if you only have the 'nv' driver installede, as 'Xorg -configure' suggests, you do need to at least install xf86-video-intel.

Adam


----------



## AnuarLB (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re;*

Hi,

Thank you I will install those drivers, I tried doing this:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-divers
make install clean
```

and it returned


```
Error 1: x11-drivers/xorg-drivers already installed
```

so I will try with the others.

Aditionally, when I use:
[CMD=]Xorg -config xorg.conf.new [/CMD]
It returns:

```
(EE) No devices detected
Fatal server error:
no screens found
```
Thank you again.

Anuar


----------



## adamk (Jul 6, 2010)

What's the output of `pkg_info | grep xf86-video-intel`?

Adam


----------



## zeiz (Jul 6, 2010)

I use onboard videochip and it runs fine (nvidia though).
With Xorg7.5 xorg.conf indeed somethings is not required but it depends on hardware.
After X -configure first you could try

```
# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# ee /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
edit Section "Device" and change Driver from "nv" (if it's there) to "intel". If it doesn't work change Driver to "vesa" and see if it works. BTW to get vesa driver work even better than intel it's very good idea to have from your monitor specification the follwing: HorizSync, VertRefresh and default resolution. 
What monitor do you actually have?


----------



## adamk (Jul 6, 2010)

Do not start messing with monitor specifications in your xorg.conf file yet.  First, make sure you have the intel driver installed.  

If you do have the intel driver already installed, and 'Xorg -configure' is failing (or even just 'startx'), please show me the *exact* error you are getting.

Adam


----------



## AnuarLB (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Solved*

Hi,

Ok Adam I just installed the xf86-video-intel drivers and the problem was solved . Startx now is working correctly. Thank you so much Adam and zeiz for your help and I'm sorry for the inconvenients. Bye.

Anuar


----------

